# VNC/Remote Desktop   Mac (server) <--> PC (client)



## djbeta (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi there,

I tried to search the forum for "vnc" and it returned no results.. I find that odd (if that is because of the minimum # of letters for a search term, is there a way around that?)

I'm writing to ask if anyone is successfully controlling a mac using it's built in VNC compatibility using a PC client.  If so, which client is working well for you?

I've been using TightVNC and RealVNC and both have their share of problems for me. TightVNC tends to freeze, requiring me to refresh the window very often. Using RealVNC my cursor often disappears making it very hard to work.

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions ?

thanks


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

I found that it's the built-in VNC in Tiger that's lacking.  If you install OSXvnc on your Mac, you'll have better luck with WIndows VNC clients like RealVNC and TightVNC.

If you're using Windows, give UltraVNC a try.  It's got a lot of features and it's open source.


----------

